# Wolfwood



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we want pix of that new trailer! Now I know you and Kathy are pre occupied with it and have probably gone shopping to buy something or 12 somethings, but don't forget about us!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes ...... Pics PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Is the Roo at Wolfwood already?????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Well she did say the PDI was this Saturday & that's today


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Must have missed that very important bit of information...that, or I was too busy posting in the why do we post thread









Hurry up wolfie!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Let's go we want details.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK  OK

Geesh!!!!

No photos yet, didn't want my camera to melt! Good grief! It was hot today. 108* heat index and Kathy & I were ahuffling back & forth from one TT to the next emptying one and filling the other. The 2 TTs were side by side - new awning against old slide.....rather touching, actually....at the dealer's lot....on BLACK TOP!!! LaFumas set out under the awning...GALLONS of cold water in the cooler (and poured over our heads) but, many, MANY breaks late we got it done. Papers are signed, title & registration changed hands, and we got the first dirt in the new Puff! She's ours and she's wonderful!!!! Puff 1 was admired by several potential OB famisies and she shined bright for them - she'll have a new home soon, I'm sure! In fact, one of the dealer salesguys may take her home - he said "hi", she bluched...it was really rather cute







Ah, but I digress!

(New) Puff will be coming home NEXT Saturday as we found a few minor (VERY minor) things on our PDI for them to fix, and they do a "Pressurized water test" on all TTs leaving their lot to ensure there's no leakage. Really pretty cool!! But - its a scheduled thing and, business has been good for them, so there are several in line before ours. Fortunately, that's a long weekend so Kath will have 2 days to put the Hensley back on . . . we're going camping the following weekend (YEAH!!!!)

We're taking some friends down to ee her tomorrow, and I'll take the camera then (as long as we don't have the cracker-jack-of-a-thunder-storm that HAS to come in order to break this heat!) Yanno - we did the PDI on Puff 1 in 40*......I think I preferred that. Today was brutal! (But its done - she's ours!!!!!!!)

We did notice a few things ya'll might be interested in;
The 08 28 KRS sits considerably higher off the ground than the 06 25rss. Its still got only 2 steps but the 1st step is probably 6 inches off the ground...rather than being ON the ground. (But roof lines seemed to be even) This should make dumping a bit more effective!

There is considerably more room ABOVE the tires on the '08 (between the top of the tire and the underside of the wheel well)

The side slide is taller - top to bottom. the '06 25rss slide, slides above the wheel well molding, while the heel well molding is ON the '08 slide

The saftey release for the emergency brake iine enters the junction box through a "padded side hole". There was a discussion some time ago showing the brake line entering the J-box through just the raw cut out in the metal box, causing concern about chafing. Maybe they heard us!

Well, that's it for now! I'll try to get photos on-line for ya' tomorrow!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

YAY! pictures of Puff II! it sounds like her mommies here huffing and puffing getting all that stuff moved! ahhh....the heat, isn't it grand? NOT! Get a good nights sleep girls!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Judi!

Glad to hear that you're in







already!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see her in Oct.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Congrats Judi!
> 
> Glad to hear that you're in
> 
> ...


she's been in love for 35 years silly! this is her NEW love!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - here she is. Looking a bit pristine but that'll be remedied soon enough







.... she hasn't met the boys yet.
Noo Roo

Besides filling her shelves (well - actually - not. Everything is moved and there's still LOTS of room), the Mods. have begun!!! The Tailgate "_EURO decals_" AND "Good"_ vent covers _were reclaimed from Puff I during the move. The _QuickieFlush _ & _Power Tongue Jack _were part of the purchase deal, so the dealer will install them this week.

Mods planned for this weekend:
_3 MaxAir Covers
Mud Dauber Screen
Hensley Hitch
Hitch Locks
Propane Cover "Deck Plates"
Front & Back stepcovers
Levels
Sliding Shower "curtain"
Fishing Pole rack
Towel Bar/Hooks
Kleenex Box holder
QueenSlide Extendable Shelf racks
Convenience Hooks (Hot pads, leashes, etc.)
PaperTowel holder_ 
_3 Swivel "undercabinet night lights" (not certain of placement yet)_







_hook_
_Outbackers.com decal
Travelled States/Provinces Map_

Planned for ????:
_Storage racks in Shuttle Bay
Peg Board in Shuttle Bay _
Screen Wall for Shuttle Bay door

WOW! Now that I look at this list....we may need to cut back some this weekend. Testing out that dealer-installed Power Jack/Beer Break Mod in the appropriate fashion is gonna take some time... I can get the LaFumas set up ahead of time but - geesh







some things just shouldn't be rushed!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Great!!! Of course we won't beleive it's yours until we see







!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what?no zebra or leopard comforter??







She's a beauty! woo hoo! next pix will be with the boys-right?
I am so happy for you and Kathy! congrats again!

Can't wait to see







very own special hook!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That really looks nice, Judi! Congratulations!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what?no *zebra *or leopard comforter??










Look again, Doxie....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> what?no *zebra *or leopard comforter??










Look again, Doxie....

[/quote]

I meant on the bed, not the sofa


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what?no *zebra *or leopard comforter??










Look again, Doxie.... [/quote]
I meant on the bed, not the sofa







[/quote]
I suppose you put your clock on the wall, dishes in the cabinet, and clothes in the wardrobe, too, don't you?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeet








That is a lot of mods ............wow








you've been really busy. It is Gorgeous!! I love the new U-Shaped Dinette. Your couch throw is very appropriate







nice touch.

Best of Luck!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> what?no *zebra *or leopard comforter??










Look again, Doxie.... [/quote]
I meant on the bed, not the sofa







[/quote]
I suppose you put your clock on the wall, dishes in the cabinet, and clothes in the wardrobe, too, don't you?









[/quote]

nope! the clock hangs on suction cup on the window..........SO THERE!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what?no *zebra *or leopard comforter??










Look again, Doxie.... [/quote]
I meant on the bed, not the sofa







[/quote]
I suppose you put your clock on the wall, dishes in the cabinet, and clothes in the wardrobe, too, don't you?







[/quote]
nope! the clock hangs on suction cup on the window..........SO THERE!







[/quote]

Well, now, THAT'S an odd concept. That's where we keep our wheel chocks







To each their own, I guess


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!!
I love the U dinette and it sounds like you are making it your own!
Great mod list! I really like the screen room, do they make some sort of
add on for the ramp itself? Like it could be a screened deck???
Some sort of leg support system and screening to make a room???

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> That is AWESOME!!!
> I love the U dinette and it sounds like you are making it your own!
> Great mod list! I really like the screen room, do they make some sort of
> add on for the ramp itself? Like it could be a screened deck???
> ...


Haven't seen one like that - but haven't been looking, either. I think someone said (some time ago) that they had found such a beast..but for a rear entry toy hauler (therefore, a wider entryway). In our case, the TT "front door" is just around the corner from the ShuttleBay so that's the door - we're more interested in the "screen wall" concept (no zipper even)...being able to keep the Bay Door open but still block out the bugs (in fact, if there aren't any 'skeeters - tho' I've never seen that place - then we'd likely just leave the opening ...open. Seems to us to be the best of both the tentting & the campering worlds!!! With a 19' awning, there's more than enough "patio" space for us and we can always add a screen room to that in the future.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice Rig Judi and Kathy!!

I promise to keep the Outback Hit-Man-For-Hire away from it for a while!!









Me


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> ...for a while!!











<sigh>

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eric, having already driven 1 TT into a nervous breakdown, requiring that she be sent away for rehab. and relocation, I think you've already done enough damage


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> what?no *zebra *or leopard comforter??










Look again, Doxie.... [/quote]
I meant on the bed, not the sofa







[/quote]
I suppose you put your clock on the wall, dishes in the cabinet, and clothes in the wardrobe, too, don't you?







[/quote]
nope! the clock hangs on suction cup on the window..........SO THERE!







[/quote]

Well, now, THAT'S an odd concept. That's where we keep our wheel chocks







To each their own, I guess









[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> That is AWESOME!!!
> I love the U dinette and it sounds like you are making it your own!
> Great mod list! I really like the screen room, do they make some sort of
> add on for the ramp itself? Like it could be a screened deck???
> ...


Haven't seen one like that - but haven't been looking, either. I think someone said (some time ago) that they had found such a beast..but for a rear entry toy hauler (therefore, a wider entryway). In our case, the TT "front door" is just around the corner from the ShuttleBay so that's the door - we're more interested in the "screen wall" concept (no zipper even)...being able to keep the Bay Door open but still block out the bugs (in fact, if there aren't any 'skeeters - tho' I've never seen that place - then we'd likely just leave the opening ...open. Seems to us to be the best of both the tentting & the campering worlds!!! *With a 19' awning*, there's more than enough "patio" space for us and we can always add a screen room to that in the future.
[/quote]

*Does your awning cover your Bay Door??? (WOW that would be great!)

*I'd like it if my awning would cover my front door! It just covers
my back door and does not go all the way to the front







...

MaeJae


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Sooooo Cool...Congrats!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> *Does your awning cover your Bay Door??? (WOW that would be great!)
> 
> *I'd like it if my awning would cover my front door! It just covers
> my back door and does not go all the way to the front
> ...


Oops - sorry, didn't see this until now (5:30). Yes. The awning covers the "front door" and the Bay Door....but ends just shy of the "back door. It would be nice if it covered all doors - but, frankly, I like the way it is. The 25rss awning only covered the back door and I kept finding myself going in and out of the other one... Odds are that we'll just pop the EZ-UP up as a cover over the back door and then run the kennel from there...also incorporating the back door into the kennel...MUCH easier to put them directly out into the kennel when they want out in the middle of the night or 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I wanna NOO ROO TOO!!! 









Congrats Judi! She's a Beaut!
Spread out and enjoy!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> *Does your awning cover your Bay Door??? (WOW that would be great!)
> 
> *I'd like it if my awning would cover my front door! It just covers
> my back door and does not go all the way to the front
> ...


Oops - sorry, didn't see this until now (5:30). Yes. The awning covers the "front door" and the Bay Door....but ends just shy of the "back door. It would be nice if it covered all doors - but, frankly, I like the way it is. The 25rss awning only covered the back door and I kept finding myself going in and out of the other one... Odds are that we'll just pop the EZ-UP up as a cover over the back door and then run the kennel from there...also incorporating the back door into the kennel...MUCH easier to put them directly out into the kennel when they want out in the middle of the night or 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I wanna NOO ROO TOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn, you have her older sister...the one she'll rely on for teaching & guidance!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> Sooooo Cool...Congrats!


Thanks, Clare - she'll be in VT so she can meet everyone!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I wanna NOO ROO TOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn, you have her older sister...the one she'll rely on for teaching & guidance!!
[/quote]
OK, thanks...I feel better!

Looking at your photos, did you get real non-skid or the slick plastic gray stuff...yours looks just like ours


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Well - here she is. Looking a bit pristine but that'll be remedied soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go camping and work on those mods while camping....better yet, go camping and review the mods list TBD (to be done)....sounds great to me....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

WOO HOO NOO ROO- does it have a LOO? Bwaa hhaaa ha ha I crack myself up. seriously though- congrats from the C&H tribe, cant wait to get the tour in VT. Is Kath bringing the Shadow? Hummmm I was just thinking. (Stacie says that dangerous...) Every Rally that that we've been too, you bring something new. I cant wait to see next spring's kick off rally!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> WOO HOO NOO ROO- does it have a LOO? Bwaa hhaaa ha ha I crack myself up. seriously though- congrats from the C&H tribe, cant wait to get the tour in VT. Is Kath bringing the Shadow? Hummmm I was just thinking. (Stacie says that dangerous...) Every Rally that that we've been too, you bring something new. I cant wait to see next spring's kick off rally!


Kevin, ya' just never know.....







btw, Stacie is a very intelligent woman....you might want to listen to her
















(Can't wait to see you guys in VT!!!







)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Congrats on your new TT.

Remember the pics .... remember the 24hrs rule

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Congrats on your new TT.
> 
> ...


Hey Thor, I know the rules....even follow them (sometimes). The Photos were posted on schedule on 27 Aug. 11:00














(Post #12)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Eric, having already driven 1 TT into a nervous breakdown, requiring that she be sent away for rehab. and relocation, I think you've already done enough damage


Sorry......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Eric, having already driven 1 TT into a nervous breakdown, requiring that she be sent away for rehab. and relocation, I think you've already done enough damage


Sorry......[/quote]

Yeah. You say that now.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't hear sincerity in that word







.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, she home and she's wonderful!!! Spent last night at Fort Wolfwood (well worth the drive in last night - the site is perfect and the view is great







), spent yesterday afternoon and all day today working on that mod. list (almost done, too!) and will finish tomorrow - capping off with a test drive.

Gotta go - pillow is calling! Photos tomorrow!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Well, she home and she's wonderful!!! Spent last night at Fort Wolfwood (well worth the drive in last night - the site is perfect and the view is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...










sleep tight!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
spent yesterday afternoon and all day today working on that mod. list
```
Judi, I noticed that the moving of your lovely birthday sign wasn't mentioned in your mod list...do you need another for your new camper?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> ```
> spent yesterday afternoon and all day today working on that mod. list
> ```
> Judi, I noticed that the moving of your lovely birthday sign wasn't mentioned in your mod list...do you need another for your new camper?


Not to worry, Clare, I've got it! Besides, AARP doesn't seem to think I'm a paid member...they keep asking me to "send them the annual fee if I want to take advantge of all they have to offer"......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - here ya' go! We got the Mod list as complete as its gonna be for awhile, but there are still a few things to decide before we're 100% DONE. Most of these are cosmetic - but there are a few with a bit more substance to them.








http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...0AZOGjZo2bM2LyI

Also done but not pictured: 
Hensley hitch re-installed
Stinger lock
Spare Tire lock
Quickie Flush (_Dealer installed_)

Still to go:
Vertical Hanging system for Shuttle Bay: still need to decide on best material (peg board, wire mesh, other?)
Propane cover "Deck Plates": all parts in hand...just gotta git 'er done.
Tongue mounted: Spare key safe (have the Safe, need the mounting hardware)
Tongue mounted Fishing Rod/Canoe Paddle brackets (Have the brackets, need to mounting hardware)
Shuttle Bay Door: inside hasp/lock: all parts in hand...just gotta git 'er done.
Spice Racks on Doors: gotta find 'em!
Extending Shelves for QueenSlide Cabinets: gotta find 'em (Lowes, HD, WalMart, & various Mall-type stores *don't *carry them up here!)
Screen Wall for Shuttle Bay: still need to decide on best design for us.

Also discovered that our Spare tire is (was) a Milestar







Called the dealer this morning ready for a bit of a fight, just to learn that the dealer got a Service Notice from Milestar and replaced all Milestars on their lot with Duros. Seems Puff II was born with bad paws - the 4 'regular' tires were replaced ... but they missed our Spare. They had  1 Duro left from the "swap-out".... its got our name on it now!!!









OH YEAH - PUFF I was sold !!! In just 1 week, she's off to a new home and new adventures!! We didn't meet the buyers but did notice that the dealer had NOT removed the blue Outbackers.com stickers....so we may be able to ID her rolling down the road.....

ALRIGHTY THEN.....LET'S GO CAMPING !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job you two!

Let me know when and where you find those spice racks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wolfie,

I like it! Congrats on your noo Roo.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin GOOD Wolfie.

I especially like Keystones new Zebra interior.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*YEA!!!*























Looking good Wolfie!
Now let's see some pictures of getting that big ol' hog in the shuttle bay!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet Judi








Can't wait to get a tour it Puff ll this weekend

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *YEA!!!* Now let's see some pictures of getting that big ol' hog in the shuttle bay!


You talking about 'Aerie' like that?














Good thing I saw this before Kathy did !!

Besides, we've gotta move *her* NEW toolbox...and the blacktank gear....and the set up gear....and the spare storage containers....and the awning mats....and the kennels....and...and....and....before there's room for anything as pretty as her M/C in there!


----------

